# Post your feedback here.



## Chris Blount

Hello and welcome to IPTVConnection.com. Please post your comments and suggestions here as we continue to develop the site. 

Thank You!


----------



## itzme

Congrats on the new site! I would've gotten here sooner, but that sign-up challenge question had me stumped  (jk!). I'm glad to see this board. I kept trying to spur IPTV conversations at the IPTV section on dbstalk, but it always seemed to get quashed. Folks are always citing thinks like average household bandwidth, new bw restrictions, etc. But I also think these will be nothing more than bumps in the road to a world of IPTV. 

Now I'm gonna go look around...


----------



## Chris Blount

itzme said:


> Congrats on the new site! I would've gotten here sooner, but that sign-up challenge question had me stumped  (jk!). I'm glad to see this board. I kept trying to spur IPTV conversations at the IPTV section on dbstalk, but it always seemed to get quashed. Folks are always citing thinks like average household bandwidth, new bw restrictions, etc. But I also think these will be nothing more than bumps in the road to a world of IPTV.
> 
> Now I'm gonna go look around...


Glad to have you here. There are a lot of folks excited about IPTV. The next few years are going to be interesting to see what happens to IPTV in general and how the telco providers deal with it. We looked around at other forums like this but a lot of them seem scattered and unorganized. We hope to be an IPTV forum site with everything. Kind of a "one stop shop".

Enjoy!


----------



## MysteryMan

I joined today and have been exploring the site. Nicely done Chris. Better then what I expected. From what I have seen I can say the site will improve with time like a bottle of fine wine!


----------



## dorfd1

it is nice to have a forum for iptv and other internet video delivery, but I notice that a section for at&t Uverse is missing. I believe Uverse uses iptv for content delivery.


----------



## Chris Blount

dorfd1 said:


> it is nice to have a forum for iptv and other internet video delivery, but I notice that a section for at&t Uverse is missing. I believe Uverse uses iptv for content delivery.


We actually tested a separate U-VERSE forum but decided to roll it into the IP Telco Providers forum for now until we get more traffic. Eventually a dedicated U-VERSE forum should come to pass.


----------



## Nick

Hi all, my name is Nick and I am a IPTV-aholic. It's good to be here among my fellow IPTV'ers. Seeing all your smiling faces, and a lot of familiar ones gives me a warm fuzzy!

Congrats to Chris and the earlybirds (guinea pigs?) for starting this board, soon to be the internationally proclaimed "word" on all things IPTV, for TV'ers and technophiles throughout the known Universe. 

Haven't had a chance to explore fully, but since you've posted on ATT/Uverse bandwidth caps, and BW caps are the ugly underbelly, the looming limits that (potentially) affect IPTV for all of us, I would like to see a sub-forum on the topic, or short of that, if you will tell me where to start a thread, I'd like to post a brief summary of Comcast's policy and limits. Thanks, and best wishes to all...


----------



## Chris Blount

Nick said:


> Hi all, my name is Nick and I am a IPTV-aholic. It's good to be here among my fellow IPTV'ers. Seeing all your smiling faces, and a lot of familiar ones gives me a warm fuzzy!
> 
> Congrats to Chris and the earlybirds (guinea pigs?) for starting this board, soon to be the internationally proclaimed "word" on all things IPTV, for TV'ers and technophiles throughout the known Universe.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to explore fully, but since you've posted on ATT/Uverse bandwidth caps, and BW caps are the ugly underbelly, the looming limits that (potentially) affect IPTV for all of us, I would like to see a sub-forum on the topic, or short of that, if you will tell me where to start a thread, I'd like to post a brief summary of Comcast's policy and limits. Thanks, and best wishes to all...


Hey Nick. Great to see you here. Always like having your wisdom gracing our forums.

The IP Telco forum is pretty much the best place for now. As traffic increases, we will eventually break those forums apart as needed.

Thanks.


----------



## houskamp

Does ieSpell need to be installed for each website? It works on DBStalk and other sites but says "not installed" here...


----------



## Chris Blount

SMOKE said:


> Does ieSpell need to be installed for each website? It works on DBStalk and other sites but says "not installed" here...


Yes it does need to be installed. Its on our todo list.


----------



## Chris Blount

Hit 200 members today. Yippie!


----------



## inkahauts1367066121

Congrats! I am sure just a small step on the way to thousands....


----------



## Groundhog45

Looks nice around here. And good to see some familiar faces. Thanks for starting this.


----------



## Chris Blount

Groundhog45 said:


> Looks nice around here. And good to see some familiar faces. Thanks for starting this.


Welcome and thank you.


----------



## Chris Blount

SMOKE said:


> Does ieSpell need to be installed for each website? It works on DBStalk and other sites but says "not installed" here...


Try installing it and see if it works.


----------



## inkahauts1367066121

O, so I have to say, I do like the way PM's work on this board. I like it much better than the ones in VB...


----------



## inkahauts1367066121

Chris, when do you think you will have this site set up on either forum runner or preferably tapatalk? I got an ipad now, so I'd love to see it on tapatalk! -_-


----------



## MartyS

inkahauts said:


> Chris, when do you think you will have this site set up on either forum runner or preferably tapatalk? I got an ipad now, so I'd love to see it on tapatalk! -_-


Jeff, you ought to be able to use your browser on the iPad to look at the boards here with no problem at all. In fact I kinda like it better than forum runner.


----------



## Chris Blount

inkahauts said:


> Chris, when do you think you will have this site set up on either forum runner or preferably tapatalk? I got an ipad now, so I'd love to see it on tapatalk! -_-


Eventually but no plans right now.

Marty is right however. Using the site on the iPad with the browser works well. The mobile version of the site is also pretty useful.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128

Why IPB here instead of vB? Doesn't really matter, but I've only used a couple of IPB boards and vB seems to be everywhere.

Maybe tighten up on the Signature Restrictions before a problem develops?



> Your signature may contain:
> Any number images
> Images of any size
> Any number of URLs
> Any number of lines


Also, maybe it's just me, but CTRL-V doesn't seem to work to paste where Right-Click, Paste does.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128

Thoughts on just a general 'New to IPTV" section for discussion on the concept and what to expect?


----------



## Chris Blount

Sledge Hammer! said:


> Why IPB here instead of vB? Doesn't really matter, but I've only used a couple of IPB boards and vB seems to be everywhere.
> 
> Maybe tighten up on the Signature Restrictions before a problem develops?
> 
> Also, maybe it's just me, but CTRL-V doesn't seem to work to paste where Right-Click, Paste does.


Hello,

Mainly we are using IP board because of our past experience with VB. VB is a great product but when boards start getting very large, problems start developing that requires a lot of maintenance.

Thanks for pointing out the signature restriction issue. I have fixed that.

I don't see any issue with CTRL-V. What browser are you using?



Sledge Hammer! said:


> Thoughts on just a general 'New to IPTV" section for discussion on the concept and what to expect?


We have a discussion opened up for newbies here:

http://www.iptvconnection.com/index.php?/topic/256-a-basic-guide-resource-for-iptv-complete-with-updated-links/


----------

